# Ever wonder how you'd look with a Mohawk?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I no longer do...










Got bored... had clippers... the rest is a bad hairday...

-me


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

heh..i had a 6-8 inch pink mohawk for a year. looked great, but was a pain to keep up.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

actually I think that would be a fohawk (don't ask ... mom's a hair stylist:lol... but still get an "E" for effort :mrgreen: my brothers football team wore on for about half a year one time the real mohawks shaved on the side and only a strip down the middle was weird seeing all those clowns running around like that I was glad when they finally lost a game


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Mini-hawk.
Bwhaha. It's still better than when people gel the front of their hair up, into that horn thingy... it just creeps me out.
One of my friends used to have a purple, blue, and blonde mohawk... he pulled it off, but of course, even I don't generally like them to begin with


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

dorks ........... LOL !!!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Not judging but laughing about it ...
I meant no offense over this ... LOLOLOLOL !!!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Its gone now... just ported it for a day...

-me


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, everyone needs to get a bit freaky sometimes. You should see some of the things I did back in the '80s. LOL


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

predator said:


> I no longer do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son was actually surprised when he asked for a mohawk at the hairdressers and I said "ummm, okay." He has beautiful strawberry blond and he now has the ends dyed black. We actually had a group of young teenagers stop him and ask if he was a super-star! Looks like he will have it for a while. Teehee.

Here it is down:









And up:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

yep, here i am back in the day.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Buggy said:


> Hey, everyone needs to get a bit freaky sometimes. You should see some of the things I did back in the '80s. LOL


Lemme guess ... BIG HAIR !!!! Yeah - I've seen enough of it when I was growing uo during the 80's ... multiple leggings, leopard prints spandex, glitter eye makeup, Micheal Jackson, etc ... How about a pic, Buggy ????


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

SPANDEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've never had a mohawk, or a fo hawk, or whatever the difference is....when my hair grows too long, it gets curly in spots, but it's strait in others, so I have, like, a, ummm, well...there's no way really to describe my hir when it gets long...lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, that was before the age of digital and my dad wouldn't let me spend money to have film developed so no pics. LOL
However, lets just say I had a big hand in depleteing the ozone!
And I didn't do spandex. I was more into the tight leg jeans, leg warmers, cuff boots, oversized shirts and bandana around the leg (or forhead, which ever struck me at the time) look.
Now picture that without shuddering....I dare ya. muhahaha!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

hehe, my pic is from just 3 years ago


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I don't have anything RAD but here are a few graduation pics with the "BIG HAIR"

9th grade 1980









Sr. 1984

















NOTE the platform wedgies in the first pic. LOL

Oh to have that much hair again...*sigh*


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Those were the days ........... Heck WE were cool during the 80's !!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Darn skippy! The 80's RULED!
Why can't things be cool nowadays? Why does everything have to suck? Oh, well.

Now Julie is..
a punk rocker.
Julie is,
a punk rocker!
Julie is,
a punk rocker NoWowoww!!


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> Darn skippy! The 80's RULED!
> Why can't things be cool nowadays? Why does everything have to suck? Oh, well.


Shoot, I held on to the poofy hair with wings and all up until about 10 years ago. My BF dragged me kicking and screaming to her hair-dresser.

I still miss it.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't think I'd look good with a mohawk, or course I guess I don't think many people do. Mini's look better in my opinion.


----------

